# Pm- Vendor Sponsor



## HMF

I am very pleased to announce that Quality Machine Tools, the maker of Precision-Matthews machines, has become our first Vendor-Sponsor.

Matt has been a supporter of our site for years. 
We thank him for his continued support.


----------



## Dan_S

Very Nice!


----------



## Badspellar

Matt's participation and support of this forum is one of the biggest reasons I bought my mill and lathe from him.


----------



## Ironken

Badspellar said:


> Matt's participation and support of this forum is one of the biggest reasons I bought my mill and lathe from him.



Same here! And I will continue. No more Grizzly for me......


----------



## Alan H.

Excellent!


----------



## Old96er

Wow, awesome!!!


----------



## Uglydog

Thank you Matt and PM.
While I've seen threads referencing the PM line, I haven't taken the initiative to look into the offerings.
I found a tab above.
However, a website would be helpful.

Daryl
MN


----------



## dieselshadow

Here is their _*current website*_. Matt is working on a new one.


----------



## Old Squier

Excellent!  Love my 1340GT and appreciate Matt's support off the equipment he sells.  Looking to buy a new mill from him this year.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Skippyman

Fantastic.  Thank you Matt and team!


----------



## HMF

If you deal with companies for your hobby needs, and would like to see them sponsor us, provide support and specials to members....

ASK THEM!

If enough of you ask, they will have to sponsor us....


----------



## rusty4747

I purchased a PM1440TS from Matt,   his participation here was a major reason I purchased from them.  However, I needed a question answered about the set up on the DRO and emailed on a Saturday evening,  it did take him 11 minutes to reply and fix my issue. Thanks Matt.


----------



## Buggy Chief

Matt and PM are the best!!!


----------



## jer

I just finished up the details of my new PM1440GT and accessories purchase, my second lathe, from Matt and QMT. They are a great bunch of people. I have never seen people work harder before, during and after the sale.

They go above and beyond.

Thanks Matt


----------



## qualitymachinetools

Thanks everyone. Lots of great people on here with a lot of great information, it sure helps everyone out!


----------



## Silverbullet

Thanks Matt, very nice of you and PM . Just wish I could afford a 14-40 with all the goodies dro , taper attachment, 40 position tool post . Let alone mill 949 vari speed, Kurt vise , power feeds . Of course thirty thou ill never see. But I can dream ALOT. Thanks


----------



## zmotorsports

Just saw this thread.  Matt is great to deal with and if anyone is looking for nice equipment with outstanding customer support, Precision Mathews is the call to make.

Mike


----------



## evan-e-cent

Hi Matt,
I have one PM machine on my gear train calculator program HTTPS://RideTheGearTrain.com.  It is Quinn Dunki's lathe from BlondiHacks. I took snap shots over her shoulder to get the gear tables and got her permission to use them.

Can you tell me whether there is any standardization of gearboxes on these lathes that would allow me to enter model numbers in groups, all with the same gear ratios?  Otherwise I have to enter every model separately and there seem to be a LOT of them when you look at all the Chinese mini-lathes. I do not have this problem for lathes without a gearbox because all you need to know really is the pitch of the leadscrew and whether the stud/spindle gear can be changed.

Thank you,
Evan


----------

